# Teamspeak Problem höre mich Doppelt



## Hornswoogle (27. Oktober 2012)

hallo leute 

könnt ihr mir helfen,habe Problemme mit ts3

unsere gilde ist fast täglich im ts um zu quatschen,aber bei mir ist das nicht wirklich möglich,
Ich höre meine Kollegen laut und deutlich,doch sobald ich spreche höre ich mich doppelt und dreifach

an was kann das liegen,hab schon so viel ausprobiert mit einstellungen u.s.w

hab mir sogar heute ein neues headset gekauft,da ich mit den anderen micro das gleiche problem hatte

falls wichtig habe win7


----------



## Magogan (27. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich liegt das nicht an dir, sondern an den anderen im Teamspeak, die vielleicht Lautsprecher haben und die geben dann deine Stimme aus und deren Mikro nimmt dann natürlich deine Stimme wieder auf und du hörst das dann ...


----------



## Hornswoogle (27. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt das nicht an dir, sondern an den anderen im Teamspeak, die vielleicht Lautsprecher haben und die geben dann deine Stimme aus und deren Mikro nimmt dann natürlich deine Stimme wieder auf und du hörst das dann ...





ist aber auch bei anderen ts server wenn ich beidennn rein gehe

wie gesagt es ist immer nur wenn ich spreche dieses echo


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

Passiert dies auch, wenn du in einem Channel allein bist oder nur, wenn andere anwesend sind?


----------



## Hornswoogle (27. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Passiert dies auch, wenn du in einem Channel allein bist oder nur, wenn andere anwesend sind?





jo ist auch wenn ich alleine bin,und spreche ist das echo da


----------



## Magogan (27. Oktober 2012)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> jo ist auch wenn ich alleine bin,und spreche ist das echo da


Und was ist, wenn du nicht im TS bist und ins Mikrofon sprichst? Hörst du dich dann auch?


----------



## Hornswoogle (27. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn du nicht im TS bist und ins Mikrofon sprichst? Hörst du dich dann auch?





hallo ja soeben bemerkt,auch da das gleiche.was kann das sein


----------



## Ol@f (27. Oktober 2012)

Hast du Sound Onboard und evtl noch die Realtek HD? Dann öffne Realtek, gehe auf Mikrofon und mach die Wiedergabelautstärke aus.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Systemsteuerung -> Sound -> Aufnahme -> auf den Mikrofoneingang rechtsklicken -> Eigenschaften -> Abhören -> "Als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" deaktivieren


----------



## Hornswoogle (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung -> Sound -> Aufnahme -> auf den Mikrofoneingang rechtsklicken -> Eigenschaften -> Abhören -> "Als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" deaktivieren




danke dir glaub das wars


----------

